# محتاج كتاب عن توضيب مضخات الديزل (الطلمبات)



## المدينه (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوه المهندسين الاعزاء..........

ياليت من عنده كتاب باللغه العربيه يتكلم عن كيفية توضيب طلمبات الديزل للأنواع التاليه:
(إفيكو ، بيركنز، كتربلر، مورسدس، فولفو) 

اللي يلبيلي طلبي هذا اكن له من الشاكرين 

وله علي الدعاء...........

وتحياتي لكم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز من الصعب جدا ايجاد كتب بالغة العربية 
الكتب المتاحة بالغة العربية وهى خاصة بالمعهد الفنى بالمملكة العربية السعودية 

ولايجاد طلبك ممكن عن طريق manual repair للطلبمة 

بس انا نزلت تدريب مدة شهرين فى مركز اصلاح صيانة واصلاح طلمبات حقن الديزل فى احدى الشركات الكبرى بمصر لو احتاجت اى مساعدة فى ذلك الموضوع ان شاء الله 
الموصلة بواسطة الاميل 
××××××××××××××××××××××××


----------



## المدينه (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخويه ابو زهراء على تعاونك معنا

وانا اضفتك عندي عالهتميل مدري يشتغل ******و عالهتميل

انقول انشالله يشتغل لاني جربته

انا في الانتظار اخي ابو زهراء

الى اللقاء


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## mtmt20052005 (28 يوليو 2009)

*ممكن اخونى دوائر لدمبر كتربلر 769 c*​


----------



## م محمود بدر (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر أخى محمد
علي هذا التعاون المحترم


----------



## محمد عادل ادم (22 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز مساء الخير انت تريد هزا الكتاب لاكن معظم مشاكل طلمبات الديزل تأتي بالخبره والممرسه وانا اعمل في هذا المجال في مصر اذا كان لديك اي مشكله او استفسار ابلغني وانشاء الله اقدر احلها لك او xxxxxxx




(يمكن التواصل علي الخاص )


----------



## jwanjwan (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاحزاء ارجو المساعدة لدي سيارة نوع اوبل ايترا موديل 1989 محرك قوة 2000 في مشكلة احب اعرضهى على حضراتكم المضخة الخاصة بالديزل الانبوب الي ممختص برجوع الديزل الى الخزان فيه ضغط اقوى من الانبوب الخارج لمنضومة الاحتراق والله تعبت من كثر ما جبت ميكانيكي لتصليحهى من ناحية المنضومة الكهربائية فهية تعمل بشكل جيد جدا ومنضومة العقل جيدة بس الخلل الوحيد بمنضومة الديزل ممكن المساعدة ارجوكم


----------

